# New $200 Rebate for Series 3 Units



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

The $200 TiVo Series 3 Rebate is out and can be downloaded here from TiVo.com or here from TiVoLovers.com .

It is a $200 mail-in rebate on the TiVo Series3 - this is only the *original Series3* and *not the TiVo HD*. Purchase the Series3 between *September 16th, 2007* and *January 26th, 2008*. The rebate must be postmarked by March 26th, 2008. You should also be able to submit your rebate online at http://www.tivorebates.com/

The key advantages of the Series 3 vs. the TiVo HD are:

250GB drive vs. 160GB drive
TiVo Glo (backlight) remote
OLED Display on the Front (displays show info, etc.) and better overall appearance

A Series 3 can can be found for around $600, so $400 after rebate. This is about $100 more than what a TiVo HD will set you back.

Thanks to TiVoLovers.com for the info.

*Original Post:*


> At CEDIA, TiVo announced TiVoToGo and MRV for the TiVo HD / Series 3 (as Pony did here last night). *In addition, they also announced a new $200 rebate on Series 3 units.* I'm guessing the Series 3 model is selling very slowly since the release of the (cheaper, nearly identical) TiVo HD.
> 
> Here is the info: http://www.twice.com/article/CA6476504.html
> 
> ...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Crap. Circuit city had the S3 for $600 and with a 10% off coupon and the $200 rebate I would have purchased one instead of another TiVoHD.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I wonder how long until we start seeing rebates on the TiVoHD units.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

$899?? When was it ever $899? Is that the retail price now? I thought it was $799 from the day it was released(other than various deals here and there).

Doesn't look like such a great deal to me.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I suspect that was a typo.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Crap. Circuit city had the S3 for $600 and with a 10% off coupon and the $200 rebate I would have purchased one instead of another TiVoHD.


As of the first of Sept Circuit City, Castleton, had 75 S3's in their warehouse, none in store...

CC can drop ship to your door, if you pre-pay...

At $599 that is far better then $799, with that money you can pickup a decent sata drive... I did

But went to Best Buy, Washington Sq. that same day and they price matched with CC, had three in store... Castleton BB had one S3...

Pixelats same as the Tivo HD, AFTER the cable cards were introduced...

I think the S3 just doesn't like the SA SS cards...

Mine have gone south after 10 days, hope this the exception and not the norm


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

BlackBetty said:


> I wonder how long until we start seeing rebates on the TiVoHD units.


Seeing as they are being sold below costs (info from the past earnings call), I'd say the chance of a TiVo HD rebate is pretty much zero.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

bicker said:


> I suspect that was a typo.


I see Megazone left a comment about that at the Twice site.

I'd love to get a 2nd S3, or even the HD, almost did when the S3 could be had for $400, but I need to know what's happening with SDV first.


----------



## Ishma (Sep 8, 2006)

I saw the same thing at CEDIA. It looks like it doesn't start until 9/16. I think they were only making the announcement early so they get the word out at CEDIA.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Dropped by CC this afternoon, the pricing for the Tivo's was still at $299.00 and $599.00 respectively... Had both in stock as well... That was a first for CC...


----------



## Lensman (Dec 22, 2001)

OK, now I need to find that "S3 vs. HD" thread...


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Lensman said:


> OK, now I need to find that "S3 vs. HD" thread...


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=362334&highlight=s3+vs+hd


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

The S3 is a dying platform. I assume they're just clearing inventory at this point. I would rather spend my money on a T-HD and Glo Remote. In fact there's a good chance I will - once we find out what the new TTG/MRV looks like.


----------



## puckettcg (Feb 10, 2006)

Other than the link from the OP, I can't find any reference anywhere to the reported $200 rebate on the S3. I did find the great price from CC, but if you can get an extra $200 back, it would put the price of a 32 hour S3 at the same price that you can get a 32 hour THD from Weaknees. 

Anyone know where the details of the rebate are? There is no information on the CC or Tivo websites that I can find.

Thanks


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

TiVo confirmed to me that there is a rebate coming. Since it is the weekend my contact in marketing didn't have the details, but they promised to get them from sales and send them to me. So I'll post them when I get them.


----------



## F4Boy (Dec 10, 2002)

Of course a rebate is coming. Two weeks ago I thought I got a great deal from CC for $599 less 10% ($540), so I'm sure there will be a $200 rebate soon.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

davezatz said:


> The S3 is a dying platform. I assume they're just clearing inventory at this point. I would rather spend my money on a T-HD and Glo Remote. In fact there's a good chance I will - once we find out what the new TTG/MRV looks like.


I'd hardly call it a dying platform, especially considering it's only about a year old. It's just been superceded by a less expensive model. I'd consider SA Tivos as dying before the S3, yet people are still buying them and Tivo is still providing software updates for them. I'd guess Tivo doesn't consider any of them as dead or dying, and that's what really counts.


----------



## riddick21 (Dec 12, 2006)

The series 3 in much better looking the the THD. I think there is definitely a market for it and they can easily get away with $100 markup. They should upgrade the internals but keep the case, OLED, THX, and remote for those who also want a good looking TiVo.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

I have to wonder if this will be the usual "$200 rebate if you buy it direct from Tivo" deal. That's been their preferred model in the last couple of years, UIM. Seems that the S3 is still $799 direct from Tivo, meaning this will drop the price to $599, which is competitive with all of the third party retailers.

I'm guess that, rather than clearing inventory, they were noticing that their retail partners were dramatically undercutting them; and since selling direct at retail is going to be more profitable than selling them wholesale to those same partners even at $200 off, they're adopting a conditional price cut (e.g., jump through the hoops to get the lower price) to more effectively compete.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Revolutionary said:


> I have to wonder if this will be the usual "$200 rebate if you buy it direct from Tivo" deal. That's been their preferred model in the last couple of years, UIM.


All of their rebates in recent memory have been available for retail purchased units, not just from TiVo.com. I can't remember any rebates that were through their site only. Now, they will do *instant* rebates on their site, where the retail version is mail-in. But same end result.

The only pricing exclusive to their site has been the web specials on refurbished units.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

megazone said:


> All of their rebates in recent memory have been available for retail purchased units, not just from TiVo.com. I can't remember any rebates that were through their site only. Now, they will do *instant* rebates on their site, where the retail version is mail-in. But same end result.
> 
> The only pricing exclusive to their site has been the web specials on refurbished units.


There was the lifetime transfer offer which was supposed to be for TiVo.com purchased units only... but that changed.


----------



## Hexerott (Jan 1, 2007)

If S3 gets the $200.00 rebate, that may just be the trigger for me to ditch DirecTv and go to cable. 

I just can't pay $580+ for a tivo, $50 for a wireless network adapter and then do a 3 year agreement @ $300. That's just too much dang $$$ to lay out. 

That's $930!!!! No way. Until it comes down, we wait.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Hexerott said:


> That's $930!!!! No way. Until it comes down, we wait.


You could always go with the TiVo HD.


----------



## F4Boy (Dec 10, 2002)

riddick21 said:


> The series 3 in much better looking the the THD. I think there is definitely a market for it and they can easily get away with $100 markup. They should upgrade the internals but keep the case, OLED, THX, and remote for those who also want a good looking TiVo.


I agree! The Tivo HD is butt ugly. I know we get these things mainly for function, but the S3 is such a nice unit compared to the THD. Better remote, great display, >50% capacity over the THD, was an easy decision to get the S3 which I paid $540. If there's a $200 rebate coming, I'll pick up another one.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

F4Boy said:


> I agree! The Tivo HD is butt ugly.


TiVo should make the TiVoHD more scalable in terms of add-ons, that could potentially be sold to all makes (S2 and above).

In a future update, here are some ideas that I would be willing to pay extra for.

1) some type of detachable face architecture would be great to add an OLED screen to the front...or

2) some type of usb add-on that place in front of the TiVo HD (could be made to work with the S2s as well).

3) Better yet, a new full RF based remote with a USB host that could connect to the S2s and S3s that would allow for 2 way communication to the remote...So I could see immediately what's recording, and playing on the remote...and once Rhapsody integration occurs, I could see the artist, album, and track info on the remote as well....logitech and TiVo could partner on that one....maybe an enhanced Harmony remote?


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

It seems a lot of s3 users still have some cable card issues and were complaining a bit when the THD got its issues pretty much fixed recently. This would still point me in the direction of the THD since I have SA cable cards I will be using.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Just to follow up, the $200 Series3 (NOT TiVo HD) rebate is out.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

megazone said:


> Just to follow up, the $200 Series3 (NOT TiVo HD) rebate is out.


I sure wish someone from TiVo would make a statement about the hardware differences and where the future may lead in terms of exploiting what the TiVoHD chipset may be able to do versus the Series3 design. I've gotta figure out in the next week or two which one to buy, and I'm really leaning towards the Series3 simply for the OLED display and larger hard drive... well, and that the front panel actually looks nice... oh and because there's less delay in the graphic decoding path in the Series3 so trick play features don't feel sluggish. But I wonder if there isn't some grand plan that allows the TiVoHD hardware to be exploited further than the Series3 hardware can be.

For that matter, I'd also really like to know if the SA CableCARD macroblocking issue fix is going to be ported into the Series3 software release. That's probably the one thing making me reticent to get another Series3 right now. With the TiVoHD as a second unit, at least I'm more likely to not suffer the same problems on all receivers, if there's any problems around to suffer from.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I sure wish someone from TiVo would make a statement about the hardware differences and where the future may lead in terms of exploiting what the TiVoHD chipset may be able to do versus the Series3 design.


I could be wrong, but I'd venture to guess that we will never see any significant differences in capabilities between the two machines.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

megazone said:


> Just to follow up, the $200 Series3 (NOT TiVo HD) rebate is out.


This rebate is obviously intended to apply only to the original S3, but I can't for the life of me find wording that specifically excludes the Tivo HD. Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the Tivo HD have the "Series 3" logo printed on both the outer packaging and the actual unit itself? This has the potential to cause a lot of confusion.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

gweempose said:


> This rebate is obviously intended to apply only to the original S3, but I can't for the life of me find wording that specifically excludes the Tivo HD. Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the Tivo HD have the "Series 3" logo printed on both the outer packaging and the actual unit itself? This has the potential to cause a lot of confusion.


 As usual you have to look at the fine print under Terms & Conditions:


> (6) Valid only for new, TiVo Series3 Digital Video Recorders purchased from an authorized TiVo retailer. Not valid for pre-owned, second party, demo, or display DVRs. Not valid on DIRECTV DVR with TiVo service. *$200 rebate valid only on TiVo Service Numbers (TSN) starting with 648*.


 I agree it will cause some confusion though...


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, what Moyekj said - it is in the fine print.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

Megazone,
The difference in cost is now only about $80 (with $200 rebate) between an S3 and HD at the TiVo Community store. I know you like both units so is the small difference in price for an S3 worth it? Or should I save the $80 and use it to purchase a larger hard drive?

Thanks,


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Well, I think I'm going for another Series3 on Sunday. $599.99 at Circuit City, less 10% off from the AAA coupon, less $200 rebate, makes it only $339.99.

And I can give my mom the remote since I use a Home Theater master universal remote.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

MSD & Rebate, or MSD ($6.95 MSD transfer) & Rebate Questions...

The fine print on the Rebate says "(3) New TiVo service* activation required..." and "(4) A MINIMUM ONE (1) YEAR SERVICE COMMITMENT IS REQUIRED..."

If this is going to be second TiVo to a lifetime, will I get Multi-service Discount when I purchase the required service activation?

Can I transfer an old MSD ($6.95/mo) service, pre July 2007 before they went to the $6.00 per month discount and retire an older unit? If this can be done, what are the steps that I need to do and still satisfy the rebate requirements?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

miller890 said:


> Can I transfer an old MSD ($6.95/mo) service, pre July 2007 before they went to the $6.00 per month discount and retire an older unit?


No, it has to be a new service activation to be eligible for the rebate.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Well, I think I'm going for another Series3 on Sunday. $599.99 at Circuit City, less 10% off from the AAA coupon, less $200 rebate, makes it only $339.99.
> 
> And I can give my mom the remote since I use a Home Theater master universal remote.


Tried that AAA discount and it wouldn't work for me.



c3 said:


> No, it has to be a new service activation to be eligible for the rebate.


And I think that's very shortsighted of the TiVO folks. Spending $300 for three years (for a third unit) vs. a lifetime subscription has kept me from getting a second Series 3 (at least up to now - the $200 rebate is making me rethink my position). It makes no sense to me. I'd think TiVO would add just a little incentive for current owners and offer us a "lifetime" option (and yes, I already took advantage of a lifetime transfer on my current Series 3).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

ADG said:


> Tried that AAA discount and it wouldn't work for me.


I actually got the coupon last night from AAA by logging on my account as a member (though I'm a lapsed member -- didn't renew last time but the logon is still there). So I don't know if that fatwallet method works anymore or not.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

No, that didn't seem to work for me either. Thanks Doug.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

ADG said:


> Tried that AAA discount and it wouldn't work for me.


I've found that the AAA discount doesn't work for TiVo products on the website .. and even won't work when they try to ring it up in the store .. in fact, I had the same experience with the $40 off in the store ..

That being said, the coupons have very specific exclusions, and TiVo is *not* mentioned. If you go into the store with the AAA coupon ... when it doesn't work, they should just end up discounting it for you manually. (After staring at it for awhile and calling a manager)


----------



## echoout (Sep 9, 2007)

Is the $599 from CircuitCity a rebate, or their real price? I screwed myself out of the $200 rebate by purchasing my S3 from BestBuy last Friday but I'm hoping to find a retailer in Austin who stocks the S3 for less than $799 so I can pricematch it. Any suggestions anyone?

-steven



dswallow said:


> Well, I think I'm going for another Series3 on Sunday. $599.99 at Circuit City, less 10% off from the AAA coupon, less $200 rebate, makes it only $339.99.
> 
> And I can give my mom the remote since I use a Home Theater master universal remote.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

echoout said:


> Is the $599 from CircuitCity a rebate, or their real price? I screwed myself out of the $200 rebate by purchasing my S3 from BestBuy last Friday but I'm hoping to find a retailer in Austin who stocks the S3 for less than $799 so I can pricematch it. Any suggestions anyone?


It's their real price, as listed on the shelf in the store, though online you have to put it into your cart to see the actual price.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

ADG said:


> And I think that's very shortsighted of the TiVO folks. Spending $300 for three years (for a third unit) vs. a lifetime subscription has kept me from getting a second Series 3 (at least up to now - the $200 rebate is making me rethink my position). It makes no sense to me. I'd think TiVO would add just a little incentive for current owners and offer us a "lifetime" option (and yes, I already took advantage of a lifetime transfer on my current Series 3).


If TiVo sells lifetime subscription again, it will have to be $500-$600, not $300.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

I just tried the AAA coupon and had no problem with the S3. However, with the 8.25% CA tax, the TCS price of $580 is actually cheaper.


----------



## Manny24 (Oct 13, 2006)

OK so let me see if I have this straight. I can buy an S3 from Amazon for $599, then apply a $200 rebate. From reading other posts it seems that Tivo will then let me transfer the lifetime subscription on my S2 for $199.

If this is correct I think this is a very good deal that almost makes up for the uncertainties of SDV and not being able to use On Demand.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Just keep in mind that officially the transfer-lifetime-to-S3 offer has expired, and the last time I've read about anyone being able to take advantage of it it was (1) not a new purchase, and (2) didn't have a $200 rebate applied.


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

Manny24 said:


> OK so let me see if I have this straight. I can buy an S3 from Amazon for $599, then apply a $200 rebate. From reading other posts it seems that Tivo will then let me transfer the lifetime subscription on my S2 for $199.
> 
> If this is correct I think this is a very good deal that almost makes up for the uncertainties of SDV and not being able to use On Demand.


A transfer of ANY type will NOT qualify for the rebate. The rebate is only for NEW activations. You will have to sign up for at least a year of Tivo service to be eligable for the rebate.


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

I purchased and activated my S3 on August 26th. I am within the company return policy with the big box store where I bought it, and within the tivo cancellation window. I wonder what my chances are of getting a rebate without cancelling the account and returning the box? I wonder what my chances of getting a rebate while cancelling and reactivating the service would be?

I usually get hit with this problem a couple of days outside of my return period, this one may work out!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

EVizzle said:


> I purchased and activated my S3 on August 26th. I am within the company return policy with the big box store where I bought it, and within the Tivo cancellation window. I wonder what my chances are of getting a rebate without canceling the account and returning the box?


As you pointed out, you are still within the 30 day return period. This means that your are entitled to the rebate. Normally, it would be as simple as going into the store where you bought it and having them refund it and then re-sell it to you. It gets a little complicated, however, because the rebate is tied to new activations only. Since your box has already been activated, this leaves you in somewhat of a pickle. You could try talking to a Tivo customer service rep to see what their take is. Personally, I think your best bet is to return your S3, cancel your Tivo service, and then start again from scratch. I know this is a pain in the a**, but it's probably the only way that you will be guaranteed to receive the $200 rebate.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

EVizzle said:


> I wonder what my chances are of getting a rebate without cancelling the account and returning the box?


Zero.



EVizzle said:


> I wonder what my chances of getting a rebate while cancelling and reactivating the service would be?


You have to return and repurchase the box as well.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I'd rather not be pessimistic and hope for the best, BUT... I don't know if evizzle's chances are zero, though they are definitely pretty slim - regardless, the most efficient/simplest thing to do is probably cancel, return, and repurchase. Or rethink the S3 and instead pick up the THD with the latest internal components.


----------



## phecksel (Oct 10, 2003)

Is the rebate usable on product purchased from TIVO's Web Special "refurbished"?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

phecksel said:


> Is the rebate usable on product purchased from TIVO's Web Special "refurbished"?


Products from www.tivo.com are NOT eligible for rebates because the discounts have already been given.


----------



## phecksel (Oct 10, 2003)

c3 said:


> Products from www.tivo.com are NOT eligible for rebates because the discounts have already been given.


The actual rebate form says "rebates not valid for bundled hardware and service offers, including "tivo packages" sold at www.tivo.com.

Tivo sales dept says no
tivo rebate dept says yes

What is bundled hardware and service offers? The only reference I could find wrt to that was for a series 2.

Looks like someone let the lawyers near the pen again, LOL


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

phecksel said:


> What is bundled hardware and service offers?


All TiVo units from www.tivo.com are bundled, which means hardware + service. www.tivo.com does not sell hardware without service.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

JacksTiVo said:


> Megazone,
> The difference in cost is now only about $80 (with $200 rebate) between an S3 and HD at the TiVo Community store. I know you like both units so is the small difference in price for an S3 worth it? Or should I save the $80 and use it to purchase a larger hard drive?


With the rebate (which doesn't kick in until Sunday) I'd buy an S3. I think it is worth it for the extra space, the nicer remote, and the nicer unit itself.

The only caveat would be how much your cable MSO charges for cards, since the HD can use one M-Card, but the S3 needs two cards. If it is going to be a lot more, then you need to consider that.


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

davezatz said:


> I'd rather not be pessimistic and hope for the best, BUT... I don't know if evizzle's chances are zero, though they are definitely pretty slim - regardless, the most efficient/simplest thing to do is probably cancel, return, and repurchase. Or rethink the S3 and instead pick up the THD with the latest internal components.


Definitely sticking with the S3, the hard drive space, stability and OLED are all must haves, though I do like the THD for many people's uses, I don't really want to modify my box or have to fiddle with settings. That is why I waited for the S3 software to get up and running great.

Its that pesky truck roll that has me unhappy...


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

megazone said:


> With the rebate (which doesn't kick in until Sunday) I'd buy an S3. I think it is worth it for the extra space, the nicer remote, and the nicer unit itself.
> 
> The only caveat would be how much your cable MSO charges for cards, since the HD can use one M-Card, but the S3 needs two cards. If it is going to be a lot more, then you need to consider that.


Thanks Magazone. I have read your reviews and appreciate your voluntary effort for us TiVo lovers. I'll be returning a cable box and since my provider only charges $1.25 per month/card = $2.50 versus the $7.00 to rent the cable box. I'll also be using one less premium channels cable outlet (cost =$1.50 savings per month) for a TV with a cable card which I'll have the cable company move to the S3. I will use MRV to transfer premium channel shows to my relocated S2 which I'll connect to the TV that previously had the cable card.

I can't wait to explain that order to the cable company customer service representative.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

bicker said:


> Just keep in mind that officially the transfer-lifetime-to-S3 offer has expired, and the last time I've read about anyone being able to take advantage of it it was (1) not a new purchase, and (2) didn't have a $200 rebate applied.


I'm not sure I understand what you mean by (1), but I just bought a new S3 from Amazon for $599 and paid the $199 for a LT XFR. I did have to do a lot of begging. I showed her that I had previously XFR'ed 2 LT's and that I had 5 Tivos, which helped convince the CSR I've been around for awhile. (With other family members, it's really 7.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

megazone said:


> The only caveat would be how much your cable MSO charges for cards, since the HD can use one M-Card, but the S3 needs two cards. If it is going to be a lot more, then you need to consider that.


Huh? I thought the S3 could use single or 'dual' cablecards. I thought that was what the M cards were?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

mattack said:


> Huh? I thought the S3 could use single or 'dual' cablecards. I thought that was what the M cards were?


Currently, the S3 must use two cards in order to have full functionality. Supposedly, the S3 hardware is capable of using only a single M-card, but there would need to be some sort of firmware or software update to enable this.


----------



## Irvinraw (Mar 26, 2004)

pl1 said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you mean by (1), but I just bought a new S3 from Amazon for $599 and paid the $199 for a LT XFR. I did have to do a lot of begging. I showed her that I had previously XFR'ed 2 LT's and that I had 5 Tivos, which helped convince the CSR I've been around for awhile. (With other family members, it's really 7.)


You didn't get the $200 rebate, did you? If you did, then I'm getting one.

Irv


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

The TiVo Community Store should have the rebate up by morning along with free shipping and no tax (excluding FL & MI).

[EDIT] Save another $10 with coupon code "S3SALE" (expires 9/17).

http://store.tivocommunity.com/merc...tore_Code=EA&Product_Code=2777&Category_Code=


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Irvinraw said:


> You didn't get the $200 rebate, did you? If you did, then I'm getting one.Irv


Well, No, you can't get a rebate without new service. I transferred my old LIFETIME service from a Series 2 to a Series 3. To get the rebate, you agree to pay monthly.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> The TiVo Community Store should have the rebate up by morning along with free shipping and no tax (excluding FL & MI).


Actually, in many states, the buyer actually does owe the sales tax, even if the merchant is not required to collect it. But, admittedly, compliance with this is fairly low.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

CharlesH said:


> Actually, in many states, the buyer actually does owe the sales tax, even if the merchant is not required to collect it. But, admittedly, compliance with this is fairly low.


If you want to get technical, those states call it a "use" tax, not a "sales" tax. They are normally the same rate.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I picked up a Series3 unit from the Freehold Circuit City this morning. Ordered it online around 5am and the AAA coupon worked flawlessly. I think tomorrow I'll deal with it. I'm too tired right now... just spent 4 hours in the ER because my cat bit my finger last night.


----------



## BlueNgu (Jan 8, 2005)

Does anyone have any comment on what I plan to do?

I want to purchase a new S3 from Circuit City and use a Lifetime Service Gift Card. Will I still get the $200 rebate? I'll try calling Tivo to ask about this tomorrow if nobody knows.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Don't see the rebate yet at Tivo web page even though today is the start of the rebate qualification purchase period.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Don't see the rebate yet at Tivo web page even though today is the start of the rebate qualification purchase period.


Here's the form you need: http://www.tivo.com/assets/pdfs/rebates/TiVo_Rebate_091607.pdf


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

dswallow said:


> I picked up a Series3 unit from the Freehold Circuit City this morning. Ordered it online around 5am and the AAA coupon worked flawlessly. I think tomorrow I'll deal with it. I'm too tired right now... just spent 4 hours in the ER because my cat bit my finger last night.


I tried online yesterday afternoon and this morning to purchase an S3 at the Freehold NJ Circuit City and it would not accept the AAA coupon. I'll visit the store later this AM to make a purchase.


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

BlueNgu said:


> Does anyone have any comment on what I plan to do?
> 
> I want to purchase a new S3 from Circuit City and use a Lifetime Service Gift Card. Will I still get the $200 rebate? I'll try calling Tivo to ask about this tomorrow if nobody knows.


Are you sure the TiVo Lifetime gift cards are still working? I though they expired 1 year after the date of purchase, and they haven't been sold since March 2006.


----------



## Ishma (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks like the new rebate pdf is up on the TiVo website. Nice!


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

I purchased this morning the last S3 in stock at the Freehold, NJ Circuit City . They accepted the 10% off AAA coupon with no questions. It is up and running and the cable cards will be installed next Wednesday. I have been forcing connections to upgrade the software. It came with version 8.0.1a and it is currently installing an update. 

Total price with sales tax = $577.79 less $200 rebate = $377.79. My patience to wait (I am not a first adopter) a year saved me about $422. I love a bargain.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

JacksTiVo said:


> Total price with sales tax = $577.79 less $200 rebate = $377.79. My patience to wait (I am not a first adopter) a year saved me about $422. I love a bargain.


FWIW (since I had to dig this up for a different thread anyway) my first Series3 was purchased in 12/24/2006 for $646.40, including shipping, and at the time was bought because of TiVo's lifetime transfer offer from even a DirecTV DVR w/TiVo unit, which was priceless.


----------



## Pvgibbs (Jul 5, 2005)

JacksTiVo said:


> Total price with sales tax = $577.79 less $200 rebate = $377.79. My patience to wait (I am not a first adopter) a year saved me about $422. I love a bargain.


Does anyone know if a MSD can work with the Rebate? It seems like you need to commit to a one year plan, but maybe I am reading this wrong

From the Rebate form:

4) A MINIMUM ONE (1) YEAR SERVICE COMMITMENT IS REQUIRED FOR ALL NEW TIVO SERVICE ACTIVATIONS. EARLY TERMINATION FEE APPLIES IF TIVO SERVICE IS CANCELLED OR OTHERWISE TERMINATED PRIOR TO FULFILLMENT OF TIVO SERVICE SUBSCRIPTION COMMITMENT. NO EARLY TERMINATION FEE WILL BE ASSESSED IF TIVO SERVICE IS CANCELLED WITHIN 30 DAYS OF ACTIVATION; HOWEVER, IN SUCH EVENT, THE REBATE OFFER WILL NOT APPLY.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Pvgibbs said:


> Does anyone know if a MSD can work with the Rebate? It seems like you need to commit to a one year plan, but maybe I am reading this wrong
> 
> From the Rebate form:
> 
> 4) A MINIMUM ONE (1) YEAR SERVICE COMMITMENT IS REQUIRED FOR ALL NEW TIVO SERVICE ACTIVATIONS. EARLY TERMINATION FEE APPLIES IF TIVO SERVICE IS CANCELLED OR OTHERWISE TERMINATED PRIOR TO FULFILLMENT OF TIVO SERVICE SUBSCRIPTION COMMITMENT. NO EARLY TERMINATION FEE WILL BE ASSESSED IF TIVO SERVICE IS CANCELLED WITHIN 30 DAYS OF ACTIVATION; HOWEVER, IN SUCH EVENT, THE REBATE OFFER WILL NOT APPLY.


 Yes, MSD should work. I bought my 2nd S3 from TCF during the Father's Day $200 rebate period and when I logged into tivo.com to purchase 3 years of service for it it knew about my other S3 unit and presented MSD as an option which equated to $6.95/month for 3 years. I have since redeemed the $200 rebate without issue.
So yes you need to commit to at least 1 year monthly service to qualify for the rebate, so obviously the best deal is to commit to 3 years to get to the MSD level of $6.95/month. Of course pre-pay for at least 1 year of service is also an option if you don't like monthly.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Of course pre-pay for at least 1 year of service is also an option if you don't like monthly.


Just remember that all prepay plans are more expensive than the MSD rate for the same term.


----------



## CheezWiz (Dec 30, 2006)

So is "Open Box" considered new?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...le-_-Digital+Set-Top+Boxes-_-TiVo-_-82610002R


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

CheezWiz said:


> So is "Open Box" considered new?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...le-_-Digital+Set-Top+Boxes-_-TiVo-_-82610002R


Usually is warranted by the retail seller, as new condition from point of sales... Once the box is open the product becomes used...

S3 is $399.00 now, whatta rip for those that paid 6 to 8 hundred a few weeks ago


----------



## EpcotEric (Dec 21, 2001)

I just bought my S3 from Amazon about 2 weeks ago for $599 (9/7/07). So if I had waited 1 week, I would have gotten a $200 rebate???!?  Can I do anything about this? I feel a little taken since I just bought the box.


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

I had purchased a S3 about 3 weeks ago and was concerned whether or not I would be able to get the rebate without returning and cancelling then rebuying and reactivating. What a hassle, I expected... but for 200 bucks a hassle is worth it.

As a follow-up, I called Tivo today, spoke with one CSR, was put on hold for about 10 minutes and was told to expect the rebate in 3 to 10 weeks!!! Amazing! No return, deactivation, not even a mail in necessary!!! What a great help my CSR was, he just confirmed my info and I was set. Love that Tivo customer service!!!!!


----------



## phecksel (Oct 10, 2003)

Ordered the S3 from circuit city today using the 10% AAA discount. There is only a slight advantage ordering from circuit city over buying directly from Tivo in their re manufactured area. Re manufactured includes the wireless transmitter, and the service comes at a discount. Bottom line, the costs are nearly identical. I may calculate out the actual costs.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

phecksel said:


> Re manufactured includes the wireless transmitter, and the service comes at a discount.


For the service, it's cheaper to get 3-year prepaid at $299. That's not an option with the web special.


----------



## max99 (May 23, 2004)

EVizzle said:


> As a follow-up, I called Tivo today, spoke with one CSR, was put on hold for about 10 minutes and was told to expect the rebate in 3 to 10 weeks!!! Amazing! No return, deactivation, not even a mail in necessary!!! What a great help my CSR was, he just confirmed my info and I was set. Love that Tivo customer service!!!!!


Any idea who you talked to or any tips on what to say? I called twice tonight and spoke with three people, including a supervisor, and was told tier was nothing they could do.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

max99 said:


> Any idea who you talked to or any tips on what to say? I called twice tonight and spoke with three people, including a supervisor, and was told tier was nothing they could do.


If you're within the 30-day return period, just return it, cancel the subscription and buy another. Call TiVo tomorrow and tell them you're going to do that unless perhaps they want to make it easier on everyone and send you the rebate. 

If you're not within the 30-day return period, then there's nothing you really can do -- unless maybe you want a second one.


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

getting lucky and being within 30 days is key... I didn't have to say much other than I was within the cancel period.


----------



## cxc273 (Sep 10, 2007)

Has TiVo been allowing lifetime transfers to the S3 since the original promotion? I've heard scattered reports on the forums that some folks have been allowed to do so after the promotion ended.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

cxc273 said:


> Has TiVo been allowing lifetime transfers to the S3 since the original promotion? I've heard scattered reports on the forums that some folks have been allowed to do so after the promotion ended.


I was able to transfer Lifetime from an S2 to my S3 after the promotion. It cost $199.00 and it provided a ONE year subscription for that S2.

There was NO rebate at that time (although one followed a bit later!!!). From what I read, a rebate requires a NEW subscription and not a transfer.


----------



## max99 (May 23, 2004)

EVizzle said:


> getting lucky and being within 30 days is key... I didn't have to say much other than I was within the cancel period.


My 30 days is up tomorrow, so I'm still in the return/cancel window. I told each person I talked to that I was going to cancel and take my unit back, but that didn't seem to matter to them. They just kept saying there wasn't anything they could do. I was hoping they would make my life easier, but I guess not.


----------



## max99 (May 23, 2004)

If i return my unit and get another one, will I have to get Comcast to come back out to reinstall the CableCards, or will the ones I have work when I put them in the new unit?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

max99 said:


> If i return my unit and get another one, will I have to get Comcast to come back out to reinstall the CableCards, or will the ones I have work when I put them in the new unit?


Unless you can convince a CSR to transfer you to dispatch so you can give them the new HOST ID info, you'll need to schedule a tech visit so the technician can read a number on the screen for each CableCARD and phone it in.


----------



## moldymac (Mar 27, 2006)

I currently have a tivo hd and a series 2 dvr. I want to get the series 3 to replace my old series 2. my question is, if I transfer the subscription from the series 2 to the series 3, will I void the rebate? The terms say new 1 year subscription. I would just cancel the series 2, but I am still within the one year activation.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

moldymac said:


> I currently have a tivo hd and a series 2 dvr. I want to get the series 3 to replace my old series 2. my question is, if I transfer the subscription from the series 2 to the series 3, will I void the rebate? The terms say new 1 year subscription. I would just cancel the series 2, but I am still within the one year activation.


It has to be a new activation; it cannot be a transfer of another subscription.


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

max99 said:


> If i return my unit and get another one, will I have to get Comcast to come back out to reinstall the CableCards, or will the ones I have work when I put them in the new unit?


I think you could: cancel your TiVo subscription, return the unit, repurchase the same unit, reactivate the same unit, cable card will not have to be reactivated.

Returning and repurchasing the same unit is not that uncommon. Just tell them you need to do so for rebate purposes.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Carlton Bale said:


> I think you could: cancel your TiVo subscription, return the unit, repurchase the same unit, reactivate the same unit, cable card will not have to be reactivated.
> 
> Returning and repurchasing the same unit is not that uncommon. Just tell them you need to do so for rebate purposes.


Unless you have one of those rare cable companies that does not pair the cards, you will have to have the cards repaired and activated.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

jrm01 said:


> Unless you have one of those rare cable companies that does not pair the cards, you will have to have the cards repaired and activated.





Carlton Bale said:


> repurchase the same unit


.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

When I received my S3 a 3-Month Gift Card was included in the box. Can I activate (w/ 3yr to get $6.95 MSD) and use the Subscription Gift Card and not void the $200 Rebate??


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

miller890 said:


> When I received my S3 a 3-Month Gift Card was included in the box. Can I activate (w/ 3yr to get $6.95 MSD) and use the Subscription Gift Card and not void the $200 Rebate??


yes


----------



## cgull (Sep 26, 2001)

My head is spinning after trying to decide between the Series 3 and TivoHD!! I think this rebate is pushing me to the S3, even though I plan to upgrade the internal drives when I get it...still considering the eSATA option though. I still have the old school Tivo Series 1 from back in the day when Walmart was clearing stock for the 40hr units for $60  !! I promptly upgraded the drives (naturally) right after I purchased several boxes and they have been going strong ever since!

So just to make sure I have this correct, if I order through the tivo site, the price is $599 (price drop from $799) without the follow-on rebate for $200, which means $399 is the final price??


----------



## phecksel (Oct 10, 2003)

cgull said:


> My head is spinning after trying to decide between the Series 3 and TivoHD!! I think this rebate is pushing me to the S3, even though I plan to upgrade the internal drives when I get it...still considering the eSATA option though. I still have the old school Tivo Series 1 from back in the day when Walmart was clearing stock for the 40hr units for $60  !! I promptly upgraded the drives (naturally) right after I purchased several boxes and they have been going strong ever since!
> 
> So just to make sure I have this correct, if I order through the tivo site, the price is $599 (price drop from $799) without the follow-on rebate for $200, which means $399 is the final price??


According to this message, it won't qualify


----------



## PrairieFire (Oct 2, 2007)

phecksel said:


> According to this message, it won't qualify


Noticed newegg is selling them for 599 which takes care of the tax issue for me but are there any other discounts besides the 200 mail in rebate?


----------

